# Fishing Lure Pt 2



## ghost1066 (Jan 15, 2014)

This is a quick addition to the lure thread while I have a little time. In this one I will go into some of the things you will want to get ready for the painting section and I will show you my spinner I use when curing the Envirotex finishes. 



 

First for you guys that don't know what tulle is either ask the wife or suck it up and go to a fabric store and ask one of the nice ladies there. They might look at you and wonder but trust me you need a yard or two of this in a couple of different sizes. Tulle is the mesh like material used for veils and such but it is also what we will use to make our masks for scale patterns. 

I use cardboard cut into a frame large enough to go past the ends of my lure at least an inch on both ends. Then take the tulle and hot glue or CA it to the frame and trim off the excess. This is what you will lay against the lure when you paint to create the scales. Very simple to use after you do it once or twice. I would make several of these using different sizes of tulle so you can use them on different size baits. 



 

Go to your favorite box store and buy some flat white, flat black, silver and what other color spray paints you like. Get flat colors whenever you can it makes a big difference. Gloss paints are slick and do not like to be over painted so flat paints anytime possible. The cheap stuff works just fine you do not have to spend $5 a can on paint. 

Go ahead and get a good spray clear if you don't intend to use a 2 part epoxy finish. Here is where you want a good poly or lacquer so spend a bit on this. 

You will need to get the screw eyes for the size lures you are making so you will be able to hold the bait as you paint. Might as well order a couple of sheets of eyes to stick on too they are cheap and look good. 

A few alligator clips or a set of helping hands is very good to have ready to go. If you buy alligator clips attach them to a piece of #10 copper wire several inches long then attach the other end to a block of wood so you have two clips at opposite ends of the block. 



 

That is about all you need to get started. If you have an airbrush that is great I will cover that in the next step as we get started on applying paint and I will still post a bit on turning these on the lathe.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jmurray (Jan 15, 2014)

Does that copper wire travel thru the entire body?


----------



## ghost1066 (Jan 15, 2014)

jmurray said:


> Does that copper wire travel thru the entire body?


The copper wire is to hold the alligator clips which then hold the lure. Look at the pic with the helping hands. It is a way to make a set of those if you don't own one. #10 solid wire with a clip on one end and attached to a piece of wood on the other. The only thing in the lure if you look at the last pic is the screw eyes at each end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

